# Shimano Stradic vs Symetre



## zwseemm (Jan 29, 2011)

I currently have a Symetre and I am thinking about getting a Stradic. Can someone who owns both tell me what they think about them. The Symetre is a nice real but if you are using it in the rain sometimes it seems to stiffen up at times. I was trying them in Bass Pro but the Symetre seems smoother. Anyone?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 29, 2011)

I have owed both and prefer a Diawa to either. However, the Stradic is smoother and has a better drag and internal parts as compared with a Symetre


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2011)

I also own both and agree with Captain Ahab when comparing both.

I do however have a Daiwa Sol and soon...very soon a daiwa tierra. I used Captain's last year in NJ and was really impressed with it.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 2, 2011)

Stradic is the better of the two (by far) however dont get hung up on a Brand try the Diawas Capt. Ahab and Mr. Jim know what they're talking about.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 2, 2011)

I've got both the Stradic and Symetre... and Jim & Capt are right, go with the Stradic if you don't get a Daiwa instead. The Stradic that I have is the CI4 model (black/red) paired with a Duckett Micro 6'6" medium (awesome setup... I hate spinning reels, but this is one that I can actually do anything I want to with as far as casting or pitching)...

But - with that being said.... I just got in a new Lew's spinning reel and that thing is off the map as far as casting and drag.... and when you reel in, it's almost like it "flows", meaning it is like an extension of your body and you're not fighting the reel handle when cranking. And for $80, it's one of the best I've used. https://www.cabelas.com/spinning-reels-lews-speed-spin-tournament-lfs-8482-spinning-reels.shtml?type=product&WT.tsrc=CSE&WT.mc_id=GoogleBaseUSA&WT.z_mc_id1=1164679&rid=40&mr:trackingCode=6A06F915-921B-E011-8E88-001B21631C34&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## zwseemm (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I will get the Stradic.


----------



## Catarafter (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a symetre and a pfleuger president..........I prefer the pfleuger. I don't have any experience with a stradic.


----------

